# OMG! We made it..sand,sun and dog talk!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We just can't believe the difference...82 degrees, sun and joy! Everyone has dogs and loves talking about them. We have found some beautiful places to live, trying to narrow things down over the next couple of days. Lily loved her first days on the beach! This is one of our favorite beach pubs..all dog friendly! Nothing better than a cold beer and a red solo cup on the beach. Doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks wonderful...I can feel the heat just looking at the beach LOL. Looks like the fur babies are liking the beach lifestyle also !


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You will definitely need to rethink what kind of clothes to get for the pups. Oh, and be extra careful about flea protection! However, Florida is a super place to live for those that desire warmth. I already have a beach vacation planned for May.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Glad you made it!! Ru at Ft. Meyers beach??? Looks beautiful, I'm a little jealous over here! So happy to hear you saw some great homes! Give kisses to the girls, miss seeing them on here!! They look like they're really enjoying themselves!! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I went to Florida Gulf Coast University in Ft. Myers. If you need advice on anything, let me know. It's a great place to live! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't Lily come from Florida? She's like finally I'm out if that cold mess!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Didn't Lily come from Florida? She's like finally I'm out if that cold mess!


Yes!! Absolutely...Chi's LOVE the sun. They have been kind of "drunk" on sun since we've been here! Just too cute!
That s what we kept telling her....we are getting you back!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> Looks wonderful...I can feel the heat just looking at the beach LOL. Looks like the fur babies are liking the beach lifestyle also !


From -14 degrees to 83 this afternoon, in 4 days is a little to much to comprehend. We are enjoying every second Kathleen!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> You will definitely need to rethink what kind of clothes to get for the pups. Oh, and be extra careful about flea protection! However, Florida is a super place to live for those that desire warmth. I already have a beach vacation planned for May.


I told Melissa to hold my order...thank goodness! There is no way to have anything warm on them Lynda! I'm thinking cute collars, etc! We are still a little shell shocked that this is happening. Just glad that we have found some places to think about!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! Glad you made it!! Ru at Ft. Meyers beach??? Looks beautiful, I'm a little jealous over here! So happy to hear you saw some great homes! Give kisses to the girls, miss seeing them on here!! They look like they're really enjoying themselves!! Hugs!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Miss you guys too, so wish we could have had Mimi's party. How are you feeling? I was worried about you. I know you have the right attitude to get through anything..
Yes, these pics are Ft.Myers Beach. We are staying here as we are looking. I think we are narrowing our search to here and Naples. Love that area and of course...PUCCI & CATANA!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Miss you guys too, so wish we could have had Mimi's party. How are you feeling? I was worried about you. I know you have the right attitude to get through anything..
> Yes, these pics are Ft.Myers Beach. We are staying here as we are looking. I think we are narrowing our search to here and Naples. Love that area and of course...PUCCI & CATANA!!


I'm feeling much better, still sick but my face is almost back to normal!!! What a relief, let me tell you! 
We r gonna have the party next week sometime, not sure which day yet. 

I love Naples!! It's beautiful!! Enjoy the rest of your trip! Hope ur feeling better too!! Xoxo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Those are some nice pictures, i've noticed Habanero likes to lay in the Sun so i can imagine how much fun your pups are having on the beach.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My, my, my what different pictures you are posting now than this time last week! Hahaha Good luck finding the most perfect home for you, hubby, and your 3 girls. I'm sure your boys are going to love it as well when they visit. Seems like the start to paradise!


----------



## Graciesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks so nice!!! We live in AZ but Gracie isn't old enough to have seen the high temps yet, I'm sure she'll love it when these chilly nights are over!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oooh oooh, that's our favorite hot spot!! We go camping there at Ft. Myers beach too. Love it! I'm hoping to have a second/vacation home there someday. We have some lots in Port Charlotte where my relatives live. I am so jealous and hope we get to visit this spring/summer. Ft. Myers is so beautiful.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I told Melissa to hold my order...thank goodness! There is no way to have anything warm on them Lynda! I'm thinking cute collars, etc! We are still a little shell shocked that this is happening. Just glad that we have found some places to think about!


House hunting is fun and that area is beautiful. Good luck and enjoy the warmth!


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you at all interested in adopting a Canadian girl and her 4 chihuahuas???😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks so nice there! I've only been to Florida once, just to Ft. Lauderdale, but I loved it there. Have fun house hunting!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You're gonna LOVE the Florida life!:sunny: We live in Largo and we are pretty close to the Clearwater beach. Where are you living in Florida?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ooh lucky pups (and lucky you!)!  Good luck with house hunting. It's my dream to live somewhere south by the sea like that!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> My, my, my what different pictures you are posting now than this time last week! Hahaha Good luck finding the most perfect home for you, hubby, and your 3 girls. I'm sure your boys are going to love it as well when they visit. Seems like the start to paradise!


So true, there is just so much more to do here also...we will be residing in Naples, no home to pack up!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm feeling much better, still sick but my face is almost back to normal!!! What a relief, let me tell you!
> We r gonna have the party next week sometime, not sure which day yet.
> 
> I love Naples!! It's beautiful!! Enjoy the rest of your trip! Hope ur feeling better too!! Xoxo
> ...


We found a beautiful condo, with our own pool in Naples!! So excited, heading home tomorrow to pack!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Oooh oooh, that's our favorite hot spot!! We go camping there at Ft. Myers beach too. Love it! I'm hoping to have a second/vacation home there someday. We have some lots in Port Charlotte where my relatives live. I am so jealous and hope we get to visit this spring/summer. Ft. Myers is so beautiful.


We LOVE the beach in Ft. Meyers Lisa! It is the best isn't it?? Dogs are welcome anytime. We are heading back tomorrow, so we will go to the beach again today. Sunny & 82 degrees. We talk about the little campground on the beach all the time...how,fun is that!
We found a beautiful condo in Naples with a pool! Heading home to pack up tomorrow!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Lynda...bingo! Perfect condo in Naples is ours!! Very dog friendly in town, the community & beach!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Triciad said:


> Are you at all interested in adopting a Canadian girl and her 4 chihuahuas???😄
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha,ha...I know what you mean...I've been in the cold my whole life!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Looks so nice there! I've only been to Florida once, just to Ft. Lauderdale, but I loved it there. Have fun house hunting!!


It is beautiful everywhere Krystal! Best part is that we can do things almost anytime. Including the dogs..so many places to get to!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pookypeds said:


> You're gonna LOVE the Florida life!:sunny: We live in Largo and we are pretty close to the Clearwater beach. Where are you living in Florida?


Thank you! We love the area you are in also! We just bought a condo in Naples. We love how dog friendly they are and the Bonita dog beach is amazing! Most stores in downtown Naples keep water and treats out for dogs! It's like heaven!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ooh lucky pups (and lucky you!)!  Good luck with house hunting. It's my dream to live somewhere south by the sea like that!


Follow your dreams and don't give up on them! It was ours also! Just the best.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Looks warm!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Shizzy and Molly want to know if they can move in with you in Florida and bring their human?  It's snowing here right now! Brrrrr!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DeaconsMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi I am a newbie from Ohio...What pretty beach pups..Ah I can't wait for 82 to arrive here again..So over this cold winters weather..You are so lucky to be in the sun..I am jealous.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Very cute! Looks warm!


Thanks Jan...it is heaven!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> Shizzy and Molly want to know if they can move in with you in Florida and bring their human?  It's snowing here right now! Brrrrr!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Come on down...just a hop, skip and a jump from where you are! 
We had a blizzard at home when we left!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

DeaconsMom said:


> Hi I am a newbie from Ohio...What pretty beach pups..Ah I can't wait for 82 to arrive here again..So over this cold winters weather..You are so lucky to be in the sun..I am jealous.


Hi Rhonda, welcome to the forum....I know what you mean. It was still blizzard conditions in Indiana when we left. Can't wait to get down here permanently next month!


----------

